# mexicans are people too



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2020)

Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


He's buying votes- he is al least honest in his opinions- speking with  forked tongue seems to be a trait people in the public eye have a tendency to do- R and D


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.


hey that's kinda messed up. they work their asses to get into america, when all you had to do was be born here. if anything, they're more patriotic than you. plus that's super racist and eugenist, saying that a group of people should stay away from another group of people.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.


Mexicans are some of the finest people I know- Republicans and Democrats using partisan talking points isn't a trait I've noticed among Mexicans


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


both sides are definitely super deeply flawed, maybe beyond repair. both are full of liars and cheaters, but we still can't seem to escape either party. makes me scared for the future of the country.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


If Donald Trump was doing that to Mexicans then why would Mexicans start voting for him in unprecedented numbers? I know lots of Mexicans, some are my friends. They aren't stupid and they are great people.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


Then you can rest your tiny little mind.  He isn't doing that.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


Link?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2020)

I have lived around Mexicans my entire adult life.   I have an entire Mexican wing of my own family.  For the most part they are the thieves, murderers, rapists and drug dealers that we were warned about.   Both rapists of people and animals.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


it's interesting to me that you bring up that they aren't stupid and that they're great people. i never implied that they weren't. anyway, your point is fundamentally flawed in that you're neglecting the one thing every politician has in common: they're dirty liars. if i promised a pizza party for a group of 3rd graders if they get their reading log signed, they're gonna do that, regardless of if i intend to give them that pizza or not. the same is for when trump promises these outlandish things. people who live in poverty have to vote for whoever is going to (or says they're going to) make life cheaper.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


hitler blamed germany's problems on the jews, as trump is doing with mexicans. objectifying them and making them seem like they're what's wrong with america. and if you believe that they are, his propaganda has worked.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have lived around Mexicans my entire adult life.   I have an entire Mexican wing of my own family.  For the most part they are the thieves, murderers, rapists and drug dealers that we were warned about.   Both rapists of people and animals.


In that case, I'll stick with the Cubans and Colombians.


----------



## daveman (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Except he hasn't.

Looks like you've blindly swallowed anti-Trump propaganda.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


I know better than to ask you where you got this from. But in 35 years past in my life experience I've seen liberal democrats practically give over middle class jobs and sellout the middle class, THAT, BROTHER is the problem. Democrats are selling out, not representing.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.



Hitler blamed Germany's problems on Mexicans? That's weird.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have lived around Mexicans my entire adult life.   I have an entire Mexican wing of my own family.  For the most part they are the thieves, murderers, rapists and drug dealers that we were warned about.   Both rapists of people and animals.


lol wow this is an incredibly disgusting thing to read. i already know that you're lying to me. i've literally not once met a mexican person who fits the bill for any of what you just said. to posit that an entire group of people fits a single stereotype is frankly hilarious, as you claim to be an adult, yet you're completely closed off to the idea that mexican people are just the same as american people. maybe just maybe, we're all a bunch of stupid monkeys on a rock that's flying through the world and we're gonna die. and the sooner you can realize that, the sooner you can realize that you're no better than the dirtiest, filthiest person on this entire planet, because at the end of the day, we'll all die, and who'll be there to remember that you were the greatest person on earth? nobody. just try not to make life harder for other people and maybe we can make it less horrible for each other.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > I have lived around Mexicans my entire adult life.   I have an entire Mexican wing of my own family.  For the most part they are the thieves, murderers, rapists and drug dealers that we were warned about.   Both rapists of people and animals.
> ...


Cubans aren't so bad.  Colombians are vicious.  That's why they make such stellar gang bangers.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Mexicans are Jewish? That's weird.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MaryL said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


i didn't get this from anywhere, because unlike conservatives and liberals, i'm able to formulate my own thoughts. also that doesn't really mean anything, "selling out the middle class". if you'd like to explain what you meant when you typed that, i'd love to hear it, but if you're just interested in defending a fascist, there's not really much point.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Donald Trump never blamed Mexicans for all of the country's problems so your whole premise is based on fiction. He is working a solution for the DACA youth and he has done more to improve the quality of life for Hispanics than Obama ever did.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


jesus christ ok, how about you take a break from the internet and go back to complaining about masks. clearly you're getting cranky because you've been up for too long watching the weather channel


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Do you really think Jesus spends a lot of time on the internet?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


ok let's go one point at a time here. my premise (thanks for asking about my premise by the way, it really helps you have a better idea of what i mean before you attack it) was that trump's tactics of hypergeneralizing mexicans as rapists, thieves, and murderers is eerily similar to hitler's tactics that consisted of the same thing, simply pointed at jews. if you can name me 5 things trump has done to improve life for hispanics (we weren't even talking about hispanics by the way, we were talking about immigrants), i'll take you seriously. obviously i'm not your teacher, but sources would be appreciated, you conservatives never seem to have sources to back up your outlandish claims.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


i used jesus christ as an expression of disgust toward her racism


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > I have lived around Mexicans my entire adult life.   I have an entire Mexican wing of my own family.  For the most part they are the thieves, murderers, rapists and drug dealers that we were warned about.   Both rapists of people and animals.
> ...


Typical mexican IN the United States Man who raped his fiancée’s dog to death will serve 60 days in an Oregon jail
Typical Mexican IN Mexico 








						Evil men rape dog after stealing it from owner – then abandon it on street
					

**WARNING: DISTRESSING CONTENT** Francisca Navarro Valdez took her dog, Lyla, to the vet and was told that her pet's genitals were swollen but is not clear how many times it had been raped




					www.google.com
				




That's the most disgusting thing I ever read but that's what they are like.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


lol ok bootlicker


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


are you stupid


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


looks like you've blindly swallowed pro-trump propaganda


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


don't you have a black lives matter parade to be complaning about? go somewhere else and be racist, i'm done laughing at you here


----------



## Thunk (Nov 4, 2020)

Trump loves mexicans...as long as they come into our country LEGALLY. 

Doesn't seem too much to ask.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Thanks for proving you never watched Trump complete a full sentence.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Thunk said:


> Trump loves mexicans...as long as they come into our country LEGALLY.
> 
> Doesn't seem too much to ask.


except the process is almost completely impossible. you fail to realize that if it was super duper easy, immigrants would be doing it all day long. they need to break the law because there's no other realistic way for them to escape the lives they are fleeing from.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


i've watched full interviews with him, entire press conferences, the man is only capable of base-level populism.

before you get angry at me for using a big word you don't know, populism is the idea of saying whatever will make you look best to the public at that time.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Trump loves mexicans...as long as they come into our country LEGALLY.
> ...


The issue is the sheer numbers of everyone South of the Borders fleeing from their Brown Drug Lords to our glorious Honky supplied welfare nation.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Yeah, doing what's *good *for US citizens is base-level populism.
*You* are mentally ill.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.




  You noobs never dissapoint....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2020)

I have a Chinese sister in law who had no trouble at all coming here legally.

Why does LAPD most wanted look like this 








						Los Angeles County, CA Area Most Wanted
					

View Los Angeles County, CA most wanted.




					spotcrime.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.
> ...



   If you call hiring a coyote and crossing the desert and entering the U.S. illegally working their ass off yeah.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


Trump never said that "all" Mexicans are a problem.  He did say that "some" of the people coming over our southern border are rapists, murderers and thieves, which via the various crimes being committed by illegal migrants and their arrests, makes the statement a valid one.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


slow down there buster brown, that's not what populism is. populism is *saying* what people want to hear, not acting upon what they believe. good try though.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


ok cool you're trivializing the lives lost trying to come into this country.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



   We got a live one here folks!!!


----------



## lennypartiv (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


Mexicans make great citizens...of Mexico.  Their kind is not needed here.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


are you stupid? obviously he didn't say "all" mexicans are rapists, he's pinning blame on the group as a whole though. if i say black people are evil, but there are _some _good black people, guess what, that's still racist. it's still fascism to place the responsibility of all of the flaws in a country on a single group of people.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Except that both aligned.
Americans wanted US tax dollars for Americans and Americans wanted jobs and got them.

Every other R and D engages in populism.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


cool response to my argument!


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


ok? i'm allowed to (and do) think that both parties are completely fucked, it's just that i respect despise trump far more than i do biden, for a multitude of reasons, only few of which derive from populism. and if you're gonna sit here and try to say that biden is nearly as much of a populist as trump, you're just wrong. biden actually has a backbone, where trump flip flops on every single issue the moment that people start to think negatively about him.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


you're a fascist and a eugenist then. look up what those words mean before you start to wet your pants over being called mean names though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



   Don't give a rats ass about a criminal dying in the process of committing a crime.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have a Chinese sister in law who had no trouble at all coming here legally.
> 
> Why does LAPD most wanted look like this
> 
> ...


ok cool, the mexican border is far more clogged, much like your brain. seriously grandma, go away, you're not funny to laugh at anymore


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


I actually have seen how liberal democrats sell out to cheap Mexican labor. People with money, whatever party. Since the early 90's I've seen middle class working jobs lost to...people of questionable immigration status. Its cheaper to replace American labor with foreign laborers and destroy unions, and call it nicy nice diversity. It's a handy    lie and that's what liberals do best.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



   You dont have an argument.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


committing a crime by seeking a better life? by trying to come into the "greatest country in the world"? that seems pretty damn patriotic to me, risking your entire life just to be able to raise your kids in america.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.




When did he blame Mexicans.

Let me help you sugar cookie.

ILLEGAL immigration


There is a legal way.

Do it.

No problemo essay.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MaryL said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


i agree that liberals are liars, but you need to realize why these people are willing to work for such low wages. it has to do less with "death to america" and more with it being the only way they can raise their kids in a place where they can succeed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  No country in the world has open borders demwit.
And for good reason.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 4, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Well there was Juan Epstein, the guy on "Welcome Back Cotter."


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...





It is sad.

Sad choice.

However, nobody held a gun to their head and forced them to to do any of that darling.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Are you calling Jesus Christ a racist? That’s not cool.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


geez, get your racial profiling right, it's ese. plus, the legal way can take years to be completed, if it ever even is completed. these people need to leave their homes and they need to leave now, our border system is only serving to make it harder for them to seek a better life.
i don't need help sugar cookie.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  Sorry,we dont owe them that.
How about they stay in their own country and make changes...you know,like when we told the Brits to fuck off.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



He was Puerto Rican, you bigot.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


if your children were dying, would you break the law to let them survive? if you wouldn't, i hope you never have kids.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


lol ok fascist. look up what fascism is and try to tell me you aren't one.
i'll be here


----------



## Bulletbob (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


hes not blaming Mexicans for all the nations problems . 
where did you come up with that?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Trump loves mexicans...as long as they come into our country LEGALLY.
> ...



That is not a logical conclusion.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


i'm puerto rican, you moron


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...




Its quite clear the leftist meant that Trump is blaming all of Germany's problems on the Mexicans.

duh


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



   Sorry cupcake,that still doesnt make it legal.
If a guy is poor in America is it okay for him to rob a liquor store?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Bulletbob said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


"they're rapists, murderers"
if you can't see the parallels between that and hitler's antisemetic propaganda, you're a lost cause


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Are you anti-Semitic in addition to being only semi literate?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


lol k bootlicker


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Why do:
"these people need to leave their homes and they need to leave now "?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



The answer to this question interests me greatly.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


it's really funny, i consistently find myself hoping you post responses because they're absolutely hilarious. like there isn't a single post you've written i haven't laughed at


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




What are their children dying from?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


let's put on our thinking caps for a second ok?
they're hunted down by gangs
their economy is horrendous
their kids are starving
sounds like some ok reasons to me


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



There isn’t a single one you have responded to in proper English either.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


starvation, murder, malnutrition, abandonment, poverty, diseases, etc


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Did you bring a note from your mother?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



So did you know Juan Epstein? I didn't know until I looked it up, but he be dead now.

I miss Juan Epstein. I wonder if he's any relation to Jeffrey Epstein? And more importantly, did Epstein kill himself?

Everyone wants to know.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Sure.


Does that mean there would be no consequences?

If I robbed a bank they would let me slide because my child Hunter was "dying" to get high.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


lol k


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Thunk said:
> ...


how so?


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


I realize full well, I have seen people that have lost long time jobs over this. Over the years, I've  seen too many unscrupulous people willing to...cheat lie and steal, and then blame the political/economic climate. Cheat on your wife, lie to your brother and steal from your neighbor. It's expedient. That's the slippery slope of liberal excuses we are on now.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Ho many are you taking in currently?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


or how about you stop trivializing children dying. what if you robbed a convenience store to feed your starving child? that's a bit more realistic. what if hunter was looking at you with pain in his eyes, not knowing where his next meal was gonna come from, and you didn't have a job. would you just say "nah hunter, sucks to suck, you just have to starve"? or would you rob a small store, not hurt anyone, just to feed your beloved son? you kinda confused me with that there jimbo


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


baseball


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Adolf would have traded the Jews for Mexicans any day of the week. So would I.Matter of fact a good Mexican lawyer would be good for anyone. Mexican doctors actually give a fuck about their patients. Plus they all can hot wire a car in 15 seconds. A fucking Jew has to hire a 'groid to do it.   . Yup. Still here. Waiting to see if Tulsi wins.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




I have a map to Belize than can have for free.

And a free used Hunter Biden autographed meth pipe.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Clemente!!!!


----------



## Thunk (Nov 4, 2020)

We are already taking in 1.4 million a year...far FAR more than any other country. 

Sorry but we can't take the whole world in.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


i've read it a couple times and i seriously can't derive any meaning from this. if you wanna try again, feel free, but that was completely unintelligable.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

Mexicans can immigrate legally and not get special status. Not racist, its a fact.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Lives lost breaking the law.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


ok


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Your initial premise is crap. Period. Apparently you don't know this, but when Donald Trump made those statements he was SPECIFICALLY talking about the  aliens crossing the Southern Border illegally. I have lived near the Southern border for nearly 40 years and I have seen the local reports of the tons of drugs, the human traffickers, the children used as de facto passports and then discarded once inside the country and yes the many criminals and some rapists who enter this country illegally. The good Hispanics of our country recognize the Democrat narrative is bogus and that Donald Trump is working for them. That is why they voted for him in record numbers. They are smart, hard working good Americans.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Mexicans can immigrate legally and not get special status. Not racist, its a fact.


no they can't, if they could, why wouldn't they? you're lacking the basic capacity for empathy required to sustain a discussion regarding human lives. if it's so easy, why aren't more people doing it?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



I agree.

My question ro you, for the second time is, would there still be consequences to my decision to act illegally, and illegal action?

Would I be prosecuted for the convenience store robbery if caught?

Am I in better shape to help Hunter now?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


you're a fascist. i really don't know what else to say. every point you listed is a simulacrum.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



I apologize, let me try again?
How many illegal aliens are you currently supporting at your residence?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


that's not the bigger issue, jimbo. the issue is that these people are being prosecuted for doing what is best for their families.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Never heard of him?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


currently none, i live relatively far away from the southern border. if it were up to me, i would support as many as i could reasonably afford to, and i would defend them legally until the very end.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


i mean yes, he's a puerto rican baseball player, but i'm not really sure what relevence he has to the debate at hand


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




I thought we agreed that robbing the convenience store was doing what is best for their families?

I could do the following to support my family:

Selling drugs?

Passing bad checks?

Would I be prosecuted if caught?

Yes or no?

No more feelings - they are not facts honey.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


That's what every criminal says.  That's what the little illegal said when he put a gun to my head and stole my car.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



      Boy Im 55 and have followed politics for 35 years so I'm well aware what a fascist is.
  I see you as a college freshman living on daddy's dime.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



How many illegal immigrants do you see in a typical month where you reside?


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





Tipsycatlover said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Mexicans are people, too? Really? Why not just do as humans do, and immigrate legally? And why don't their exploiters, er, employers verify their immigration status? What's the problem here?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...






side bar


I thought you might need a breather from getting beat like a rented mule here.

As you were.

Such fun.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

just when i started to have a shred of respect for you, you patronize me. yes you would be prosecuted. if you're comfortable with people being prosecuted for trying to enter the country, that makes you (by definition) a fascist and a eugenist. these are human people who just want the best for their children. they love their kids just as much as you (hopefully) love your kid(s).


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


do research and find out, i'm done arguing with a bigot who won't stop patronizing me.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

What is wrong about employers asking for valid proof of immigration  status?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


lol k


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MaryL said:


> What is wrong about employers asking for valid proof of immigration  status?


do research, i don't like bigots


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


You are a rookie who tried to slide by with a weak FAKE premise and I blew you out of the water. You of course play your last card calling me a fascist. LOL that was too easy.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > What is wrong about employers asking for valid proof of immigration  status?
> ...


Me either. You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> just when i started to have a shred of respect for you, you patronize me. yes you would be prosecuted. if you're comfortable with people being prosecuted for trying to enter the country, that makes you (by definition) a fascist and a eugenist. these are human people who just want the best for their children. they love their kids just as much as you (hopefully) love your kid(s).





They can enter legally.

I am fine with that.

How my peeps got here.

Last name simplified at Ellis Island.



Can I enter your house illegally because I need a better life?

If caught I promise to ask for asylum?


No harm no foul?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


cool story, but you don't know what empathy is. do some research about sociological imagination before getting on mommy's computer and repeating what you've heard from the orange man on the tv ok buddy? i'll even make you some chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MaryL said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


too bad for you i guess


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > just when i started to have a shred of respect for you, you patronize me. yes you would be prosecuted. if you're comfortable with people being prosecuted for trying to enter the country, that makes you (by definition) a fascist and a eugenist. these are human people who just want the best for their children. they love their kids just as much as you (hopefully) love your kid(s).
> ...


i don't care about how your family got here, i don't remember asking either.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Sloppy Ghey Man Pass duly noted.

He eats those cookies and wakes up with a used rubber in him.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Can I enter your house illegally because I need a better life?

If caught I promise to ask for asylum?


No harm no foul?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



    I think you're a bit soft to make it around here.
You need to act like Poo Flinger who's not ashamed of his retardation and has no problem showing it.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


ah fun, playing armchair psychologist? tell me how i grew up, doc, please, tell me where i went wrong.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


  HMM, how so?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




You don't care because it doesn't support your narrative because they immigrated legally.

Sad really.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




When you caught the Ghey.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


i believe in the treatment of humans like humans. if that concept is too complex for you, i'm sorry


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


ok go ahead and tell me how i feel lmao


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




It is clear you will not touch those questions because you  can't.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


hahaha! you're so funny!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  You tell me.
You're the one calling me a fascist. Typical antifa shit Jr.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Let me guess. You voted for trump who lies constantly. No both parties don’t like equally as much trump lies most.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


k


MaryL said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


you seem to be so interested in finding out from me, you'll have to cope


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

sealybobo said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


no, i voted biden lol


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


the difference here is that fascist has a definition. if i'm calling you one, that means you fit the criteria. look it up and try again there buster brown.

also hell yeah i'm antifa. american in world war ii was antifa


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



   Ah ....so you're one of those little piss ants that run away when real Americans stand up.
Come to Texas little man.

   And what the fuck does "fascist have a definition" supposed to mean?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


k fashie


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


that's the whole point of becoming smarter though. unless you're admitting that in terms of knowledge you've stagnated, this point is almost completely moot. you've done more damage to yourself than to me on this one.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Actually its the opposite. How old are you? I have seen  American jobs stolen, err given  to foreigners by liberals...I used to be a hard headed rationalist LIBERAL. Not some twit that excuses exploiting illegal aliens or creating 98 new genders or 47 new ways to create race bias. Police are the least problem of the black community, actually its themselves. I digress.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


i've been to texas once or twice, frankly it's the armpit of america, so i've got no reason to come back. and fascism has a definition. look it up and you'll see that it fits you like a glove. by definition, you are a fascist.

and by the way, i'm gonna be here loooooong after you guys lose interest in this thread. trust me when i say you'll be the one who sits down.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



World War II

As if you could squash a grape in a fruit fight.


And how could anybody really invade with your open borders?

Our army is seeking a better lifestyle and demands asylum.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


take sociology or human geography and then come back and reread that. you really are the textbook definition of a bigot.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




You are tweaking like Hunter Biden?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


oh boo hoo, our army full of dipshits who piss around and commit war crimes isn't gonna know what to do with daddy trumps 900 billion dollar budget each year? i'm gonna go cry...


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


you fucking disgust me. leave any recovering drug addict out of this. you are an embarassment to the american people if you can do that with a straight face.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



    Again...I dont see you lasting here.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 4, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


ok


----------



## MaryL (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


I don't think so, kid. Black on black violence is HUGE predominant issue in poor black communities. Black on black violence is 90% of the issue. It gets ignored by the media and the liberal press But instead, BLM and the liberal media focus George Floyd, died of an drug overdose.  Breanna Taylor died in a shootout her drug dealer boy friend shooting first. This focus on a few (white) police whilst ignoring the race riots?Republicans/conservatives aren't rioting and destroying cities, its the the Democrats.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You didn’t follow politics until you were 20?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> just when i started to have a shred of respect for you, you patronize me. yes you would be prosecuted. if you're comfortable with people being prosecuted for trying to enter the country, that makes you (by definition) a fascist and a eugenist. ...



??????  

Your dictionary is broken, kid.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > What is wrong about employers asking for valid proof of immigration  status?
> ...



If the only response you’ve got is “do research,” you have failed, champ. Bigly.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



You might want to learn English before you start trying to play the “look at me I’m wicked smaht!” card, champ.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 4, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



      LOL....


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Humans are all roughly the same.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Nov 4, 2020)

22orchards said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


No it's not and he's NOT pinning blame on Mexicans as a whole.  It remains a factual statement.  Facts don't care about your FEELINGS.


----------



## verker (Nov 5, 2020)

Mexico are one treatment for US ... still Mexico will war against US troops ...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

verker said:


> Mexico are one treatment for US ... still Mexico will war against US troops ...



??????

Try again


----------



## verker (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> verker said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico are one treatment for US ... still Mexico will war against US troops ...
> ...



Can't spell about this upcoming war ... maybe Russia are mine new shit ...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

verker said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > verker said:
> ...



I’m sure you’re trying your best, but you’re really going to have to improve your English a little if you want anyone to understand what the hell you’re talking about.


----------



## TheParser (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




What future?


----------



## verker (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> verker said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That Russia are socialism and before it is communism in there ... also khl hockey in form of ...


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


got  link to him saying that???
I thought not,,,


----------



## verker (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> verker said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I do the best of mine knowledge in political and military assistance ...


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 5, 2020)

NO BORDERS! NO WALL! NO USA AT ALL!


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 5, 2020)

I love Mexicans !!
White leftist can all drop dead


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.


lol.  Most of them are on their side of the border.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...



What is, their kind?  Persons of the People are persons of the people.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> NO BORDERS! NO WALL! NO USA AT ALL!


Seawalls to promote the general welfare not useless landwalls that only promote the general badfare!


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > I have lived around Mexicans my entire adult life.   I have an entire Mexican wing of my own family.  For the most part they are the thieves, murderers, rapists and drug dealers that we were warned about.   Both rapists of people and animals.
> ...


The election's over.  You can stop lying now.

Unless, of course, it's pathological.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


It's funny the way you insist you should be taken seriously.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


It would look that way to you.  The view from your transverse colon is limited.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


How many illegals have you invited to live in your home?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

verker said:


> Mexico are one treatment for US ... still Mexico will war against US troops ...


no part of that was an english sentence, but i'll tell ya what bud, just for you, i'll give you another shot at making a coherent thought, on the house.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


again, i live relatively far from the southern border and, as such, have never been in a situation where i've been a position to offer asylum in my home.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


it's funny, the way you do the same. bear in mind that you've yet to refute my claim with evidence. you've only attacked my argument, or myself. i'm the only one between you and i that has cited anything based in reality


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  So you admit you haven't seen the damage they cause first hand.
Why am I not surprised.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


you're right. and the evidence shows biden will likely win. so much for silent majority i guess.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


and you've not seen the horrors they had to endure to live in this country.
why am i not surprised.


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


those horrors couldnt be that bad if they are still here,,,


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> NO BORDERS! NO WALL! NO USA AT ALL!


that's the whole idea of communism lol. i get that you were trying to trivialize my argument but you really ended up epitomizing communism. a quick definition from a self proclaimed ancom because you all clearly don't know what communism is: a society that rejects capital and exists without class, money, or private property. the people would own the means of production, and the main governing body would act in the interest of the people.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


are you an actual cro magnon? they're enduring those horrors so that they can live here. they're willing to endure them so that they can raise their kids.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

verker said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > verker said:
> ...





TheParser said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


lmao this true


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


still doesnt mean its worse than where they came from,,, sorry but your 3rd hand opinion is just stupid and disrespectful to speak for them,,,


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


based


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


ok, so is yours, saying that they're all here to rape and kill people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  Sure I have.
I've been to mehico many times and lived a hundred miles from the border.
   My favorite part about living on the remote S. Llano river in Texas was telling the illegals to go a half mile up the river to a house that will give them food and water.
   Only it was the local Sheriff's house.
He stopped by one day and asked if it was me sending the illegals his way.
Of course I admitted it was me and he laughed his ass off!!!


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


when did I say that,, in fact when did trump say that???


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  Fuck them and their kids.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


literally name one place i've made a gramatical mistake. i make sure to read and reread my shit before i post it, the only possible thing you're talking about is my decision to use exclusively lower case letters, and if you honestly believe that demonstrates anything about my handle on the english language, you're barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  Drunk driving and raping is the mehican national pastime.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


for clarity, trump never said that _all _mexicans are rapists and murderers, he simply implied it by saying that mexicans are rapists and murderers without taking the time to clarify that he didn't mean all. just as you implied it when you never refuted the stereotype but instead added to it by positing (nonverbally) that mexicans are simple, one sided creatures.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


ok cool so you're racist


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


do you lie all the time or only when quoting trump???


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


fuck you and yours


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


mexicans arent a race,,,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  Nope dated a messican girl for two years and we were engaged.
Try again.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


ok bootlicker. you're the type that if trump said the sky was red to wholeheartedly believe it, and throw a fit when anyone says otherwise. go back to worshipping trump's shadow


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


then what are they?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


ok cool so you don't know what racism is


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



   I just love how you ignore the posts that you cant refute...it's so leftist of you.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


if you don't know what a bigot is, you have failed, champ. bigly.


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


dude,, he specifically said the ones coming here illegally,,,

try pulling the car keys out of your ears and listen to whats being said,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


a country,,,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



      If I were a racist would I date a messican girl?
  Just like Trump used to date a black women and you still call him a racist.
     Your schitc is getting tiresome son.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


name a single post i haven't responded to on this entire thread, aside from ones left overnight. i've made sure to respond to every single one i notice. to try and redirect the conversation a little bit, how come it's always facts don't care about your feelings with you trumpies, but when the polls show favor toward biden, you claim voter fraud? i thought facts didn't care about your feelings?
... it's so conservative of you.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 5, 2020)

** Imbecile Par Excellence "

* Puerto Ricans Hate Haitians A Fact **


22orchards said:


> again, i live relatively far from the southern border and, as such, have never been in a situation where i've been a position to offer asylum in my home.


How many haitians have you invited into your home ?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


mexicans are a country?



are you having a stroke?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  You've dodged several.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> ** Imbecile Par Excellence "
> 
> * Puerto Ricans Hate Haitians A Fact **
> 
> ...


i still live relatively far from the southern border, believe it or not, i haven't moved to texas within the few minutes between that post and this one.


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


mexico is the country,,, mexicans live in mexico,,,

any more education I have to give you will require a fee,,,


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


you just dodged the entire second half of that post, fashie


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  Messicans aren't a race.
They come from a country ....called Mehico.


----------



## MaryL (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


When you see your culture erased by people that claim noticing it is bigotry, it's  just gaslighting. We notice. Messicans can immigrate legally, in the same way YOU can follow speed limits or not cheat on your wife. I am not giving them a cheap one size fits all liberal "out" here. Because "racism"...is exaggerated or an out and out lie....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  The other half of your post was off topic.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


then americans aren't a race. then europeans aren't a race. you've gotta realize, your argument is just _wrong_. it was a valiant effort, though, i'll give you that.
also i'm not even gonna lie, the bit amount any more education and i'll have to pay a fee was a really good zinger.


----------



## Dick Foster (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


No one here and certainly not Trump has ever even suggested that Mexicans are not people only those that aren't legal aliens are not US citizens. US citizenship is not a requirement for status as a person.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


Hmmmm I think that you are confusing illegals with actual citizens aren't you there wacko??


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  No shit Sherlock.
Who said American was a race?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

MaryL said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


slow down there buster brown, "culture erased" is a super eugenist way to look at cultural diffusion. and let's take the example of speeding, because you seem to be blind to the various flaws in the immigration system. suppose i wanted to go to walmart, right? i just gotta follow the speed limit. suppose the speed limit is 0.25 mph. suppose i live 20 miles from the nearest walmart. you can see why speeding might just seem better. the main difference between your example and immigration is that the immigration system is flawed in such a way that it can take these people years to be approved to live here, if they ever even do get approved. if it was easy to immigrate here, they would.


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


which americans and europeans are you talking about???

cause we got white,black,oriental and brown americans and europeans,,,


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

jbrownson0831 said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


reread that and realize that you're dehumanizing undocumented citizens in several ways. firstly, you decide to call them "illegals" which immediately implies that they're just objects, mere annoyances to be dealt with. then you also try to dichotomize humans, by positing that there are distinct groups of them, "illegals" and "actual citizens". this mentality is the exact same one that hitler used when scapegoating on the jews, he began by blaming them for an unreasonable amount of crimes, then escalated to dehumanization, until the populous was fine with concentration camps. i'm obviously not saying that trump is hitler, i'm simply acknowledging the disconcerting similarities between him and hitler.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


okay, thanks for clarifying just how horrible of a person you are.
anyone who still uses "oriental" can fuck off. i refuse to engage further with you after this point.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > just when i started to have a shred of respect for you, you patronize me. yes you would be prosecuted. if you're comfortable with people being prosecuted for trying to enter the country, that makes you (by definition) a fascist and a eugenist. ...
> ...


look it up, dumbass


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


its not like I called them slant eyes,,,
you are aware orient just means from the east dont you???
I think youre just another leftist pussy that lives off feelings instead of reality,,,


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

MaryL said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


if you can honestly weaponize the murder of George Floyd and Breanna Taylor, you're only demonstrating that you've absolutely no empathy. i won't argue with someone willing to weaponize victims of systemic racism.


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


floyd wasnt a victim of racism,,,


----------



## MaryL (Nov 5, 2020)

I am like 25 years into this, I have seen jobs lost, I've seen the entire culture shift . Against our will and to our detriment,  the middle class or poor Americans NEVER benefited nor wanted taking over our jobs, just heartless well meaning left-winger liberals hand-in hand with  or corporate high mucky-mucks that don't understand the harm they are doing...This is exactly why we have all these homeless people, you fucking morons!


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 5, 2020)

*" Get Off Your Lazy Bum Ass And Pursue A Private Mission "

* Communist Hates Americans And Serves An Anti-Racist Racist Agenda **


22orchards said:


> let's put on our thinking caps for a second ok?
> they're hunted down by gangs
> their economy is horrendous
> their kids are starving
> sounds like some ok reasons to me


They have bred themselves into poverty and are arriving into the us to do the same ; there are limits to the number of individuals who can be employed .

The thugs and gangs are arriving along with them .

Something you do not get from your anti-racist racist armchair is that the religion of secular humanism expects all other religions to be private and solicit funds for its charities from philanthropic institutions , while the religion of secular humanism expects that its own charities be funded by commandeering public coffers through coercion of taxpayers .

Thus , if you are all encompassed and enthralled with charity in helping your brethren race of invaders , get off your lazy bum ass and convert that loud mouth volition through actions as a PRIVATE mission to help those you are blubbering about in their own damned countries ; I SUGGEST YOU BRING CRATE LOADS OF CONDOMS .


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...





Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


name a single grammatical mistake i've made


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Then they need to do one of two thing. 1) apply to immigrate to another country LEGALLY.  2)  Get off their butts and fix the problems with their home country.  Most of Latin American would be a far better place if the USA didn't provide a safety valve for it's discontented citizens.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


There are large numbers of illegal aliens in every city and county in the USA.  Just go down to Home Depot any morning and you will find some.  I'm sure they will be glad of free room and board at your house while they do day labor.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Get Off Your Lazy Bum Ass And Pursue A Private Mission "
> 
> * Communist Hates Americans And Serves An Anti-Racist Racist Agenda **
> 
> ...


?????????????????????
you say that like i mentioned anything about religion. i myself am atheistic, but i don't think that's what you were attacking. i believe in a complete tax reform if we intend to help people who need help, if not a complete transition into socialism.
also you call me an invader when i was born here in the heart of the states, ohio. maybe quit projecting onto me. anyway, let's be honest, you're not open to real debate, you're just looking for someone to get angry at because daddy trump isn't doing so good in the polls right now is he?


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 5, 2020)

*" Foot In Mouth Disease "

* Hypocritical Clown Shoes **


22orchards said:


> i still live relatively far from the southern border, believe it or not, i haven't moved to texas within the few minutes between that post and this one.


Yeah , i got that , puerto rico is far from the southern border and puerto ricans hate the poor , starving , diseased , hatians .

So how many hatians have you invited into your house , into puerto rico ? 









						Poverty in Haiti - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



*Poverty in Haiti*_ affects many aspects of everyday life. Examples include housing, nutrition, education, healthcare, infant mortality rates and the environment.[1] Haiti has long struggled with poor living conditions, with many Haitians moving to the capital city of Port-au-Prince in a bid to escape poverty in the more rural areas of the country.[2] Poverty in Haiti is regarded as among the most severe in the western hemisphere.__[3]_


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


think about what you just said and see if you can find the glaring flaw.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Foot In Mouth Disease "
> 
> * Hypocritical Clown Shoes **
> 
> ...


i don't live in puerto rico either. i live in the mainland, relatively far from the southern border.

sincerely
orchards
p.s. i live relatively far from the southern border


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


not where i live. again, i live relatively far from the southern border


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


?


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


That's handy, isn't it?  You just demand that other people open their homes and communities, while you can't be bothered to un-ass the couch.

Like most leftists, you sure are generous with other people's money, time, and effort.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 5, 2020)

verker said:


> Mexico are one treatment for US ... still Mexico will war against US troops ...


I'm not exactly sure what your answer means.  But the only time Mexico fought against the USA it got beaten like a rented mule.  The situation is far worse today than in 1846.  Mexico is much poorer and far more corrupt today, and the USA is far stronger.  In 1846 Mexico was a near peer to the US despite it's massive corruption.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


You have made a claim...but you have not backed it up with evidence. 

Are you ever going to get around to doing that?  Recent history suggests not.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Still waiting for proof of your claim that Trump is blaming all of America's problems on Mexicans.

Hop to it, boy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



    Maybe not grammatical but you didnt capitalize "Name" nor did you end your sentence with a period.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Then you should be down at the border warning them about how terrible America is.

Weird how leftists never seem to do that.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > NO BORDERS! NO WALL! NO USA AT ALL!
> ...


...and unicorns would roam the meadows.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > NO BORDERS! NO WALL! NO USA AT ALL!
> ...


I think you need to show us ONE COUNTRY in the history of the world that has operated that way.  Communism is far less equal than Capitalism.  The ruling class lives like kings and everyone else lives like slaves.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 5, 2020)

*" Think Harder Biding Time And Going Nowhere "

* Sharp As A Bowling Ball **


22orchards said:


> ?????????????????????
> you say that like i mentioned anything about religion. i myself am atheistic, but i don't think that's what you were attacking. i believe in a complete tax reform if we intend to help people who need help, if not a complete transition into socialism.
> also you call me an invader when i was born here in the heart of the states, ohio. maybe quit projecting onto me. anyway, let's be honest, you're not open to real debate, you're just looking for someone to get angry at because daddy trump isn't doing so good in the polls right now is he?


Oh , none here are confused about the idiocy of your intentions . 

The opposite of progress is congress and the senate is standing in the way of the left wing idiotic schemes , except for those policies directly in control of the administrative branch , and hopefully trump will win because america is for americans and not for your pitiful and deluded ambitions to turn the us into an over populated , financially deprived , second world socialist dictatorship of anti-racist racists , as if legal immigration of 1.4 million annual permanent immigrants , first come first served , is not too many already .

There is not a difference between religion and creed and allusion to the religion of secular humanism does not preclude a gawd but the pompous , pretentious arrogance of a creed , that is a religion , which believes that all other religions except its own must fund their charities through private philanthropic donations while the religion of secular humanism is entitled to pilfer public coffers to establish its religious charities .





__





						Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ?
					

" Are Europe And The US Expected To Reflect Proportions Of The Global Demographic When The Left Wing Is Through With Them ? "  * Motivations For Reverse Racism *  Add up the total number of individuals around the world according to race and which proportion of the global demographic does each...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


I expect that, like most internet Commies, orchards believes after the Revolution (when other people do the heavy lifting and get their hands dirty), he will be given a plush corner office and a seat on the Politburo.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


hey bud... read the beginning part. real slow.
i. live. relatively. far. from. the. southern. border.
if i could offer asylum, i would.
but i can't
because there is nobody in my area to offer asylum
because
and say it with me
i live relatively far from the southern border


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


why the fuck would i want to work in politics, that shit's lame as hell compared to astrophysics, no thanks


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...




No punctuation at the end of sentences.

I know you said "single"; however, I will also throw in starting sentences with lower case.

Definitely public schooled.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Think Harder Biding Time And Going Nowhere "
> 
> * Sharp As A Bowling Ball **
> 
> ...


socialist dictatorship doesn't exist. that's just called totalitarianism, which i am strongly against. everything else you list is stuff i never even aluded to, so i'm not sure what you're on about to be frank. secular humanism sounds cool to learn about though


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


those don't ultimately detract from the point i'm trying to make, rather they eccentuate the fact that at this point you're nitpicking. you have no examples of a meaningful grammatical mistake i've made so you're making mountains out of molehills.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


despite how horrible america is, it's still better than the homes these immigrants are forced to leave. this is why they're leaving to america.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



   It's funny when you pretend to be smart when you never capitalize.
Oh....and you misspelled accentuate.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


communism is the absence of class, achieved by the abolishment of private property and enforced ownership of the means of production by the proletariat


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Honey - you asked.
I answer and then you have a hissy fit.


Did I ever say that all of your grammatical mistakes detract from your point hun?
If so please quote where I did?

You asked for a single example.

Now they have to be "meaningful" to satiate the princess....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  Not our problem.
Let em stay home and fight to change their country....oh wait,their gov took away all their guns!!!
  Of course you wont make the connection because you're an idiot.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


whoops that's my first spelling mistake on this entire thread. also you're still making mountains out of molehills. name a single meaningful grammar mistake that made you question what i was trying to communicate that doesn't have to do with my decision to not capitalize or my few spelling mistakes


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




Pooping skilltes and M&Ms


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


lol this post is really interesting to me, you used mainly female names on me (honey, hun, princess) when most people i've seen here would probably use male names. it's interesting to see how people project onto others. but yeah i really don't have much to refute that aside from the fact that you purposefully took what i said literally.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



      So you're lazy and stupid.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


skilltes, truly the best candy of them all. also good criticism of communism, it was really insightful and gave me insight into your side of the argument. well written.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


what


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




I have free maps to Belieze and Costa Rica they can have.

And your crib.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  And there you have it.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 5, 2020)

*Polls: More Latinos vote for President Trump in Texas than in 2016*








						Polls: More Latinos vote for President Trump in Texas than in 2016
					

In Texas, more Latinos voted for President Trump in the 2020 election than in 2016. Now experts from both parties are trying to distinguish why.




					www.fox26houston.com


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.




Which of course, he didn't do. So why you lying?


----------



## Correll (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.
> ...




It is not racist or eugeist to want nations to be for the citizens of that nation.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Correll said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


yes it is, look up the definition of racism and eugenics


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Correll said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


there's really no getting through to someone who's so dedicated to the taste of trump's boots, so i'm not gonna try. you probably say "don't tread on me" even though you'd happily let trump stomp your teeth in if it made him happy any day of the week.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


What if a Mexican doesn't want to live in Mexico?
Is that Mexican a racist?


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.



Trump NEVER blamed   "mexicans"  for all of the country's problems.  He CORRECTLY stated that the southern border--ie between Mexico and the USA 
is a conduit for criminals and drug traffic.    In fact even undocumtented mexicans 
I have known   (in my field we don't REPORT personas sin papeles) admit as such


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


I just looked it up and youre wrong,,,


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


ok type the definition you got for each and i'll explain why i'm right


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


*the fact* is that you're an idiot.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 5, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> He CORRECTLY stated that the southern border--ie between Mexico and the USA


The drug shit sprang from racism and has grown into a multi-billion dollar a year industry for federal agents pretending they're doing something good- and the federally sanctioned, tax payer funded war on Liberty


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

irosie91 said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


i don't get why you put quotes around mexicans. kinda gives off the vibe that you're objectifying them. anyway, yes, the southern border of the us is famous for being a nightmare in legal terms. personally, i think it's because we place such strict and ultimately arbitrary laws on where people are allowed to live. the same would be true for the illegalization (or rather legalization) of marijuana. i don't personally use any sort of mind-altering substance, but if we removed the laws surrounding them, people would likely stop feeling attracted to them. i reccomend looking up portugal's drug laws if you're interested on how the legalization of drugs can actually deter use of them.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 5, 2020)

But hey- very few Americans want Liberty- they want it dispersed by Uncle Sham- from their side of the Duopoly


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


cool. so do you have any evidence to refute my claim or are you just dropping in to say hi


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> But hey- very few Americans want Liberty- they want it dispersed by Uncle Sham- from their side of the Duopoly


"duopoly", i didn't know that was a word! that's a really interesting way to look at american politics actually, i like it a lot. all around i agree with that sentiment, that people are unwilling to take liberty unless it's given to them by  _their_ party.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> if you're interested on how the legalization of drugs can actually deter use of them.


Duopoly Party acolytes care about nothing resembling Liberty


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


no, it means they have a reason for wanting to leave. if we don't want them to live here, that means we're racist. it's not that hard.


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


It was first defined by the *Oxford* English Dictionary (2nd edition, 1989) as "[t]he theory that distinctive human characteristics and abilities are determined by race"; the same dictionary termed *racism* a synonym of racialism: "belief in the superiority of a particular race". 

I dont see where what nation you live in is a factor,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


it seems to be very hard for you,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > But hey- very few Americans want Liberty- they want it dispersed by Uncle Sham- from their side of the Duopoly
> ...


buy a dictionary,,,


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


The fact is that every nation's economy depends on keeping everyone as productive as possible.
Inundating cheap labor that is sustained by taxing it's own citizens more defeats that purpose.
The other fact is that people with more of an education should make more or they wouldn't care to excel.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Do you have any criticism for Mexican leaders?


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.



Slip in Hitler and that’s when people see what you are doing and how dishonest you probably are.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > if you're interested on how the legalization of drugs can actually deter use of them.
> ...





progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


that's because you're not thinking very hard about it. to quote trump though "that's okay, you're never thinking". "the theory that distinctive human characteristics... are determined by race" directly implies that some humans can be more deserving of certain things than others. if these mexicans should stay in their home and not come here simply because they're mexican, that's denying them the right to come here based on where they were born. a right is distinctive human characteristic, and you're positing that they can be determined by race.
tl;dr, you're racist


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > ** Imbecile Par Excellence "
> ...



There are Haitian immigrants in many urban areas around the United States.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


2 million Syrians were just kicked out of Turkey and Germany is preventing them from entering.
Is Turkey racist?
Is Germany racist?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


a shit ton, yes, but that's not the topic of the conversation. i can't do a thing about how mexico governs their people, but i sure as hell have a voice in a country made by the people, for the people.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Monk-Eye said:
> ...


Educated and hard working.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Monk-Eye said:
> ...


i don't live in a very urban area. i don't think i've even met another person who's puerto rican in my town honestly. believe me, there's no immigrants here. if there were, i would offer asylum, but i have nobody to offer asylum to.


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


we have mexicans immigrate legally into this country everyday,,,

so your narrative is results of a mental condition that can only be cured with therapy and large doses of medication,,,


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


... yep? there are also educated and hard working mexican immigrants, i'm not really sure what the point of saying that was, but i'm all for complimenting people


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


The problem is that people with your POV *always *criticize the US....*never any other nation*.
That dilutes your opinion.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


You believe that negates my criticism, but it doesn't.  

But you want the people who live near the border to change their lives just because YOU think they should, without changing the way you live at all.

But by all means, keep repeating that your location prevents you from doing anything.  I mean, there is no internet or phone service that lets you donate to your pet cause.  That's awful.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


how did i grow up doc?

oh sorry, i thought we were playing armchair psychologist because clearly you know my life better than i do


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I have rarely met an educated Mexican and those I have met always send their money back to Mexico.
They basically compete with Americans to drain our tax dollars.
They are very nice people.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Unlike you, I don’t have to. I actually understand the English language. You clearly do not.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


because i don't have the right to criticize other countries' people, because i'm not one of them. the only insight i have is into the american people, because i am part of it. if anything, it demonstrates my unwillingness to speak on the part of someone else.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > AZrailwhale said:
> ...


Hey, you know what astrophysicists do in Communist countries?

They build tractors in dimly-lit and dangerous People's Glorious Tractor Factory #12.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


We know nothing about you except that you are willing to pigeon hole the US and not the oppressive regimes people are fleeing.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Are you a professional?
Do you live with your parents or are you on your own paying your own bills and taxes?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


you haven't been speaking to the right mexicans then i guess. you realize that they send money back to help their families who haven't or aren't able to come to states yet right?
also don't fucking complain about tax dollars when you'll defend the president after he pays a whole 750$ in taxes.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


then don't tell me i have a mental condition. also who said i don't have shit to say about mexico's government???? that's not what the conversation is about, it's about the united states' handling of the issue. that's the whole point of this website. it's called "usmessageboard". the us stands for united states.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



That excuse doesn’t hold water, hypocrite.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  You are so ill informed that it would take weeks to point out all the flaws in your theories.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


i am a professional, yes.
not quite sure what that question has to do with anything, but maybe you're just asking because you're obsessed with me


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> because i don't have the right to criticize other countries' people, because i'm not one of them. the only insight i have is into the american people, because i am part of it. if anything, *it demonstrates my unwillingness to speak on the part of someone else*.





22orchards said:


> despite how horrible america is, it's still better than the homes these immigrants are forced to leave. *this is why they're leaving to america*.


Pick one.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



You never actually watched the show, apparently.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Ad hominem...stick to the topic and don't get emotional.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > AZrailwhale said:
> ...


i live over a thousand miles from the southern border. in a very small town. we know each other pretty much on a first name basis here. i mean it when i say that i have nobody to offer asylum.


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


I wasnt talking about your life just this topic,,,

did you know most illegal aliens in this country are not mexican???

you focusing on them kinda makes you the racist,,,


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


The US should not have to be involved in this situation because we are not causing people to flee their nation.
If my property taxes go up too much I can lose my house.
Answer my question?


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


maybe you should go to mexico and teach them why communism is better,,,


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


k


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


WHen did he blame them for all the country's problems? Or did he perhaps blame illegal immigration for SOME of the problems.

While you are at it, if it is bad for us to limit immigration from mexico explain why it is acceptable for mexico to impose strict limitations on immigrants from central america and harsh criminal penalties from those who immigrate illegally?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


rich people can pay more in taxes and then you won't need to worry about anything.
also honestly i don't think anyone would be too torn up if you lost your house.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



What city, state, or region of the country do you live in, hypocrite?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


i've answered this question like 4 times, scroll until you find a response from me to the same question, i would pretty much say the same thing to you as i did to them


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


relatively far from the southern border, in a small town.
i value my privacy.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Not at all, I just want to know what motivates different people.
I live in NYS so my taxes are high.
NYC Liberals are fleeing NY in droves after the riots.
It's not mission statement of the US to save the entire world.
There is a massive amount of wealth South of the Border and no one gives a shit about anyone else.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


So no answer and he did not state what you claiom he did and you are just spewing ad hominen.

Got it


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


i'd love to


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


did you know you dont get privacy in a communist system???


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



In what state?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Trump did not blame the Mexicans for all of our ills.
It's obvious you watched a 1 second bite and never listened to anything else he said about the many other issues facing our nation.


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


so when ya leavin???


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


it's the mission statement of the us to provide asylum to anyone that seeks it though. the process should be far less difficult than it is if we mean to take that goal seriously


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



What’s the nearest urban area?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Okay I scrolled up and you never answered.

You dodged and extrapolated


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


byte not bite but that's ok. prove me wrong then, give me specific examples (ones i can look up and watch video of him saying) that point to him not using mexicans as a scapegoat


----------



## progressive hunter (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


and theres a criteria for asylum,,, and being poor due to living in a failed country isnt one of them,,,


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


It is not on others to prove a negative it is on you to demonstrate where he blamed mexicans for ALL of our problems


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


The Statue of Liberty is not the mission statement of the US.
The quote is from a Liberal, assimilated, self-hating Jewess.
She is an embarrassment for many of us.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



What’s the nearest urban area?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


pretty far.
quit trying to get my address fanboy


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Well, it seems you are willing to invest the time, so...
Go to YouTube
Find *any *Trump interview or speech
and watch it.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


ok cool, you don't realize that that actually speaks volumes against your point because you don't know what symbolism is


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


The Southern Border is vast and your general vicinity is relevant.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


no, i asked you to proved me with the stuff, i'm not taking time out of my day to look at some loser lie to a crowd of morons


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



What state? Are you afraid to say what state you live in? No one is going to scour the entire state looking for some semi-literate nobody like you. You can relax about that.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Symbolism is not a mission statement.
Show me where your POV is in the USC.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


i live over a thousand miles from the southern border.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


You have a short attention span...
I can't help you.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


name a single grammatical mistake i've made, not spelling or capitalization related


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


There's that fabled leftist compassion.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


I don't care where you live.
You bleeding heart should take you South of the Border to fix the situation hands on.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


lol ok bootlicker


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


aka Mental Illness.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



wrong---my use of quotation marks IN NO WAY implies  "objectifying".   Try 
again.    I need no lessons on the use of "drugs"   <<<< more "objectifying"?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


*verbal irony*


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Ad hominem...can't you deal with facts or are you all kleenex?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


i'm convinced that you just capitalize random words to try to combat my lack of capitalization lmao


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Nope.  You claimed he did.  Back up your claim.  

But you've been asked this several times.  No proof has materialized.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


go ahead and call me out for using ad hominems when you've said time and time again that i must have some mental illness for being a leftist
can't you deal with facts?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I'm emphasizing...for dummies such as yourself.
Why *not *go to Mexico and plead for better conditions for it's citizens?


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


I only point out your Mental Illness when you won't answer simple questions and keep insisting the US is the only nation on earth who's mission is to absorb the entire population of the rest of the globe.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


If you won't back up your claims, you're dismissed, kid.  

Better get to bed.  You've got school tomorrow, and your mom's going to be pissed if you miss the bus again.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


You have not stated facts.

You claimed he blamed Mexicans for ALL of our problems and cannot back it up


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


If that lets you justify to yourself being a piece of shit, sure.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


ok fine here ya go
trump said that his administration was “cracking down hard on the foreign criminal gangs that have brought illegal drugs, violence, horrible bloodshed to peaceful neighborhoods all across our country.” that's called poisoning the well. he's also put more families in ice, seperated more families, and let more people die in police custody. ms13 is that gang trump likes to ramble about, and it's not like that's only a thing from immigrants, it's a very real thing that exists here in the states.

your turn.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Because that would require him to get off his mom's couch.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


just did. also i don't literally mean that trump blames mexicans for every single issue, i mean that he pins an unrealistic amount of responsibility on them.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


i don't live with my mother, and at the moment, i'm following quarantine guidelines, so i'm not willing to drop a shit ton of money to endanger people.


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Show us where he's wrong.
My son-in-law's parents are from Cuba and Columbia and love Trump.
Why shouldn't we crack down on them?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


k bootlicker


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



  LOL...like telling us what state you live in would be a problem when it comes to privacy.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


"Foreign criminal gangs" does not equal "all Mexicans".

Okay.  You're wrong.  I proved it.  You can stop embarrassing yourself now.

LOL!  Just kidding.  You'll keep doing it.  

Leftists are dumb and smug about it.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> ...
> i live over a thousand miles from the southern border.



Again, that is irrelevant. There are Haitian immigrants in many parts of the United States today. Just admit you are a fucking hypocrite and leave it at that unless you are  willing to stop being such a pussy about it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Those are not ALL of our problems they are only 3 of our problems.

WHere and when did he blame Mexicans for ALL of our problems as you said he did?

Ity is still your turn and you have failed


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Oh.  Then you lied in your OP.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


9 Organizations Helping Migrant Children That You Can Donate To

Oh, look.  You don't even have to leave the house.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



   Aaaaand you're wrong again.
It's "sound bite" ya ignoramus.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


LOL!  Funny how ad hominem is bad...except when you do it, of course.

Meanwhile, you're just emotionally lashing out like a petulant child.

Perhaps the internet is not the place for you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Ok so now your backpedaling. 

Actually he blames an appropriate amount of responsiblity on illegals.

Yes we have drugs and gangs and violence in this nation caused by our own citizens. Which is why it is smart to not let more in from other countries. It is idiotic to say " we have homegrown gangs so lets let in some more violent gangs from south of the border". 

As I stated in an earlier post Mexico has far stricter limits on immigration from Nations south of their border and much harsher penalties for illegasl who come north. Why is it wrong for us to control our border?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Yes I noticed that. He was adamant in another thread he started about NO AD HOMINEN 

But then immediately launches into it here


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



   It's figuratively taking a "bite" out of a movie or audio production and replaying just that bite.
   You're a complete dumbshit.


----------



## daveman (Nov 5, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


It's racist for America to enforce border laws, but not for Mexico.

Or so leftists say.  But then, leftists say a lot of stupid shit.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> ... they work their asses to get into america, when all you had to do was be born here. ...



Failure of capitalization
Incomplete phrasal verb
= INCORRECT


----------



## Indeependent (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


I've had enough of IQ22.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> ... if i promised a pizza party for a group of 3rd graders if they get their reading log signed, they're gonna do that, regardless of if i intend to give them that pizza or not. ...



Failure of capitalization
Incorrect conditional
Incorrect punctuation
= WRONG


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> ... the same is for when trump promises these outlandish things. ...



Incorrect capitalization
Omission of subject
=WRONG


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> ... people who live in poverty have to vote for whoever is going to (or says they're going to) make life cheaper.



Failure of capitalization
Object pronoun error
=WRONG


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > ... the same is for when trump promises these outlandish things. ...
> ...


provide context and i'll explain what i meant


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


good riddance then


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



   You're fast heading to the iggy....


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


the term refers to the word we use for a bit of computer data, a byte. i.e. a sound byte.
i don't expect you to know what a computer is though, it's that box that aol lives in.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

it would be like if america made it super super hard to leave the states you fucking cro magnon


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


because you guys can't sustain a respectful conversation for the life of you. i was as calm as i could be and then the first post i used an ad hominem


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> ... believe me, there's no immigrants here. ....



Failure of capitalization
Failure of subject/verb agreement
=WRONG


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


i'm speaking to a wall. you're so lost in the dillusion of trumpism that you've ingratiated yourself into a complete simulacrum. you're citing data that doesn't exist, that's how deep in the simulacrum of trumpism you are. it's saddening.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > ... believe me, there's no immigrants here. ....
> ...


so do you have any that change the meaning of what i was trying to communicate, or point to the idea that i'm non-native?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


No punctuation


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> ...
> because i don't have the right to criticize other countries' people, because i'm not one of them. ...



Failure of capitalization
Incorrect syntax
=WRONG


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

daveman said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


no i didn't, i used hyperbole. you do the same thing. have you ever said "gosh i'm gonna kill you" and not actually meant it? guess what. that's hyperbole


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


nitpick


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Trying to move the goalposts, imbecile?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Truth hurts girl


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


I cited no data at all I cited Mexican law which does exist and is rigidly enforced and they have never denied it.

You run in fear from the question I asked.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Ok its hyperbole.

Which is always a self defeating argument because it is not true.

And no I have never said I am going to kill someone without meaning it. In fact I have never said it all because such hyperbole can land you in prison.

Make an idle threat to kill someone and then they end up being murdered by someone else. Guess who is a suspect because you played with hyperbole?


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 5, 2020)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


i'm absolutely terrified of your question. truly scared.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Yes you are.

Hence you STILL cannot answer it


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> ...
> name a single grammatical mistake i've made, not spelling or capitalization related



Do you know what linguists call errors of spelling or capitalization? WRONG.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Those goalposts still aren't moving for you, idiot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



     Ya fucken dumbass...the word was coined in 1970.
  Use the leftwing google ya fucken idiot.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



I pointed out several. As expected, you tried to move the goalposts instead of just growing a sack and admitting your many errors. 

Go learn English or get the fuck out of my country.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Except that it’s never worked even close to that.  The Pilgrams nearly starved to death trying a weak form of communism.  The way humans are wired, if you don’t derive benefit from your work, you don’t work.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Where did you get that idea?  It may be your mission statement, but I can’t find it anywhere in our founding do uments


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


That’s a perfectly accurate statement.  Ms13 in a Central American import.  And no he hasn’t done anything unusual to illegal immigrants.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 5, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Communists want to hang the poem around the neck of the statue of liberty.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


The term sound bite comes from the early seventies computers were in their infancy and no computer speak had made its way into the vernacular.  You are completely off base.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > NO BORDERS! NO WALL! NO USA AT ALL!
> ...



A lot of talk about "the horrors they experience" and "what communism is." Do you have any experience with either outside of Google or the back of a textbook, kid?


----------



## MaryL (Nov 5, 2020)

Americans are people too.  Diversity means hiring a non English speaking  (north African guessing )Semolina to drive a RTD bus and doesn't know his route and runs red lights  and blows trough  stops & and cant speak to  his passengers and needs translator (his brother  as a translator in the back seat, no kidding) . On the Denver bus down federal boulevard 2010. This is the shit liberals do. They entitle undeserved  morons and idiots under the title "diversity'".


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 6, 2020)

*" Owing Nothing To Others "

* Advocating Dissolution Of America **


22orchards said:


> i don't live in a very urban area. i don't think i've even met another person who's puerto rican in my town honestly. believe me, there's no immigrants here. if there were, i would offer asylum, but i have nobody to offer asylum to.


The best thing for america would be to be arrested for sedition and your citizenship revoked , and that is assuming you even are a citizen .

You do not understand the cost in real dollars and you figure it is okay that others be robbed of their private property and independence to satiate your laziness to get off your ass and fund your charity abroad .

You are the racist here , with a kill whitey agenda .


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 6, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> You do not understand the cost in real dollars and you figure it is okay that others be robbed of their private property and independence to satiate your laziness to get off your ass and fund your charity abroad .


The Empty Suit brigade in the District of Criminals are the theft gang- and, they give it to everyone around the world attempting to buy loyalty- THAT is a real cost- not to mention the lives spent and ruined over lies too numerous to mention- the federal reserve accepts your enslavement (and anyone who comes here) as collateral for loans that enslave future generations into infinity- income is private property confiscation through the threat of force or incarceration AND property loss-


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 6, 2020)

The founding philosophy of this country is; *all men are created equal and have certain unalienable rights- among these are the right to Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness*- there are no caveats in that philosophy- 

Reading the ignorance displayed in public places shows just how failed the Public Education system is- and BTW, the "system" is paid for through confiscation of private property, i.e., taxes- 

It's really sad that people born here show such emotional immaturity and ignorance born of arrogance because they feel they're better than someone else- and believe only they have certain rights- SMH- sad, sad state of affairs- the Duopoly Party head monkeys appreciate the follower monkey acolytes effort- congratulations all!


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 6, 2020)

*" Planet Of Apes That Are Not Monkeys Which Have Tails "

* Allegiance And Subverting Citizenship **



Gdjjr said:


> The founding philosophy of this country is; *all men are created equal and have certain unalienable rights- among these are the right to Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness*- there are no caveats in that philosophy-


Prior formation of a social civil contract according to a constitution , individuals are subject to natural freedoms , and to improve their quality of life and opportunity for survival individuals exchange their natural freedoms for membership as a citizen of a greater individual of state , while all others not members remain subject to natural freedoms .

Individual liberty and provisions within the constitution apply to citizens first and foremost with equal protection , that is not equal endowment , is provisioned based upon an extension of privilege as determined by the citizens .

** Confusing Different With Bigotry And Uniqueness With Unfairness **


Gdjjr said:


> Reading the ignorance displayed in public places shows just how failed the Public Education system is- and BTW, the "system" is paid for through confiscation of private property, i.e., taxes-
> It's really sad that people born here show such emotional immaturity and ignorance born of arrogance because they feel they're better than someone else- and believe only they have certain rights- SMH- sad, sad state of affairs- the Duopoly Party head monkeys appreciate the follower monkey acolytes effort- congratulations all!


Look around the planet and let us know why it is that multiculturalism is a one way onslaught for the dissolution of what remains as vestiges of japhetic peoples , while all other peoples arey entitled to their own autonomy and self determination , both homogeneous and numerically over represented globally .


----------



## miketx (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


Welcome to the boards latest lying imbecile.


----------



## miketx (Nov 6, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have lived around Mexicans my entire adult life.   I have an entire Mexican wing of my own family.  For the most part they are the thieves, murderers, rapists and drug dealers that we were warned about.   Both rapists of people and animals.


Yeah, I gotta watch my cat around the mexicans.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 6, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> Individual liberty and provisions within the constitution apply to citizens first and foremost with equal protection , that is not equal endowment , is provisioned based upon an extension of privilege as determined by the citizens .


Can you show me that caveat in the philosophy, or even in the rules (constitution)? I may have over looked it.


But, let me point out something- UNalienable rights can not be traded, or given, or granted nor are they a privilege. INalienable rights are grants and privileges per the "courts" so stating- unalienable rights can only be restricted and or ignored-

Now, proceed with your showing me the caveats.


----------



## Correll (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




How about you post the "definition" that you thinks support your race baiting claim, you race baiting troll?


----------



## Correll (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Your inability to respect other people's opinions is just you having a closed mind. That you are rude about it, is just you being an asshole. 

That you are only this rude online, is you being a coward. 


My point stands. Trump did not do what you claimed he did. YOu are a liar.


----------



## verker (Nov 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



He do the best over linear????


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 6, 2020)

verker said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


this has no meaning, try again


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


you really think i'm only this 'rude' to people online? i'll happily call a bootlicker a bootlicker any day of the week, and i'll call a fascist a fascist any day of the week.


----------



## esalla (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


Failed punctuation we see


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 6, 2020)

Correll said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


ok.
rac·ism
/reɪsɪzəm/
Noun

belief that there are distinct human races with inherent differences which determine their abilities, and generally that some are superior and others inferior.
the policy, practice or (e.g. government or political) system or program of promoting this belief or promoting the dominance of one or more races over others.
got that one from the oxford dictionary.
eu·gen·ics
/judʒɛnɪks/
Noun

a social philosophy or practice which advocates the improvement of human hereditary qualities through selective breeding, either by encouraging people with good genetic qualities to reproduce (positive eugenics), or discouraging people with bad genetic qualities from reproducing (negative eugenics), or by technological means.
got that one from oxford as well.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


so you don't have a leg to stand on, and are instead attacking my sentence structure? just asking so i know if you lost this argument.


----------



## esalla (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Lol you still can not form or punctuate a sentence.  Not that an ignoramus like you will ever know


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 6, 2020)

miketx said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


ok bootlicker.
what color is pennsylvania right now by the way?
oh, wait sorry, what about georgia?
oh shoot, i forgot, that one's also blue...


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > esalla said:
> ...


that sentence was structured perfectly but ok


----------



## esalla (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


What is your stock portfolio worth kid......

Yawn


----------



## esalla (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Lol that one was a word salad

Take your meds


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 6, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Owing Nothing To Others "
> 
> * Advocating Dissolution Of America **
> 
> ...


i was born in ohio. also you can't arrest and revoke citizenship for being of the mindset that our constitution should be honored.


----------



## 22orchards (Nov 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


aww, someone's getting sleepy? maybe it's time to cuddle up to that american flag blankie you have and take a nap


----------



## esalla (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > *" Owing Nothing To Others "
> ...


You ever smoke crack like hunter biden


----------



## miketx (Nov 6, 2020)

esalla said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Monk-Eye said:
> ...


He's likely smoked bidens crack quite a bit.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 6, 2020)

*" Metaphors And Existentialism "

* Arguments From Delusions Of Grandeur **


Gdjjr said:


> Can you show me that caveat in the philosophy, or even in the rules (constitution)? I may have over looked it.
> But, let me point out something- UNalienable rights can not be traded, or given, or granted nor are they a privilege. INalienable rights are grants and privileges per the "courts" so stating- unalienable rights can only be restricted and or ignored-
> Now, proceed with your showing me the caveats.


The theory of unalienable wrights , just as a theory that another is entitled to remove them , both surmount to nothing more than " because i said so " - Argument from authority - Wikipedia .

A wright exists because a greater individual , perhaps as a state , is capable of issuing a retort for a violation of those wrights .

Thus a pretense that unalienable wrights exists ignores both that wrights can be alienated without retort or reprise and the theory as a whole relies upon a magnanimous theatrical dramatization for a day of final judgment .






						Perspectivism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_There are many possible conceptual schemes, or perspectives in which judgment of truth or value can be made. This is often taken to imply that *no way of seeing the world can be taken as definitively "true", but does not necessarily entail that all perspectives are equally valid. *_

_Perspectivism rejects objective metaphysics, claiming that no evaluation of objectivity can transcend cultural formations or subjective designations.[6] *Therefore, there are no objective facts, nor any knowledge of a thing-in-itself. Truth is separated from any particular vantage point, and so there are no ethical or epistemological absolutes.[7] *Rules (i.e., those of philosophy, the scientific method, etc.) are constantly reassessed according to the circumstances of individual perspectives.[8] Truth is thus created by integrating different vantage points together. 

This view is outlined in an aphorism from Nietzsche's posthumously-assembled collection The Will to Power:[11]_


> _*In so far as the word "knowledge" has any meaning, the world is knowable; but it is interpretable [emphasis in original] otherwise, it has no meaning behind it, but countless meanings.—"Perspectivism." I*t is our needs that interpret the world; our drives and their For and Against. [emphasis added] Every drive is a kind of lust to rule; each one has its perspective that it would like to compel all the other drives to accept as a norm.
> — Friedrich Nietzsche; trans. Walter Kaufmann, The Will to Power, §481 (1883–1888)__[12]_










						Legal positivism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_The most prominent legal positivist writer in English has been H. L. A. Hart, who, in 1958, found common usages of "positivism" as applied to law to include the contentions that:_

_*laws are commands of human beings;*_
_*there is not any necessary relation between law and morality, that is, between law as it is and as it ought to be;*_
_analysis (or study of the meaning) of legal concepts is worthwhile and is to be distinguished from history or sociology of law, as well as from criticism or appraisal of law, for example with regard to its moral value or to its social aims or functions;_
_a legal system is a closed, logical system in which correct decisions can be deduced from predetermined legal rules without reference to social considerations;_
_moral judgments, unlike statements of fact, cannot be established or defended by rational argument, evidence, or proof ("noncognitivism" in ethics).[1]_
*Historically, legal positivism is in opposition to natural law's theories of jurisprudence, with particular disagreement surrounding the natural lawyer's claim that there is a necessary connection between law and morality.*


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2020)

"wikipedia"


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 6, 2020)

*" Cannot Contest  Content Just Pretends Ad Hominem Is Sufficient As A Cheap Effort To Win A Debate "

* Anecdotal Evidence **


Unkotare said:


> "wikipedia"


Do you see those little brackets with numbers inline to the quotes ( ex . [11] ) ?

Those are references to links for actual documents from which the quotes are garnered .

My preferences for electives included a course on the works of nietzsche , another on philosophy of religion , another on philosophy of film , and another on formal logic among others , though my degree majors are in science .

Now , not all content on wikipedia is biased , or contentious , though much of it is , though much of it is factual and clearly explained .

Thus i do not have issue with providing references to useful information where it is factual ; and I often investigate the references .


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Cannot Contest  Content Just Pretends Ad Hominem Is Sufficient As A Cheap Effort To Win A Debate "
> 
> * Anecdotal Evidence **
> 
> ...



And you are actually too fucking lazy to do any actual research. "Wikipedia"


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> ....
> 
> My preferences for electives included a course on the works of nietzsche [sic] , another on philosophy of religion , another on philosophy of film , and another on formal logic among others .
> 
> .....




Wow, so impressive!


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 6, 2020)

*" More Drivel From The Fecal Fan "

* Pretending The Insulting Short Quips Substitute For Intellect **


Unkotare said:


> And you are actually too fucking lazy to do any actual research. "Wikipedia"


Are you anything but a simpleton critic ?

I am already well learned and well researched and all i am needing is an expedient way to communicate what others need to know .


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> .... all i am needing is an expedient way to communicate what others need to know .


,
= you are too fucking lazy to do any real research, and probably wouldn't know how if you tried


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 6, 2020)

*" Quibble "

* Extent Of The Clown Brilliance **


Unkotare said:


> ,
> = you are too fucking lazy to do any real research, and probably wouldn't know how if you tried


,
= you are too fucking lazy to do any real research, and probably wouldn't know how if you tried


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Quibble "
> 
> * Extent Of The Clown Brilliance **
> 
> ...



The only reference you EVER provide is Wikipedia lol, you constantly misuse terms you clearly do not understand, and your OCD compels you to put every post in some stupid format that you apparently think is 'fancy' or some such bullshit. You're a ridiculous buffoon.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 6, 2020)

*" Childish Debates About Simpleton Drivel "

* Discussions With A Loser Without Ambition **


Unkotare said:


> The only reference you EVER provide is Wikipedia lol, you constantly misuse terms you clearly do not understand, and your OCD compels you to put every post in some stupid format that you apparently think is 'fancy' or some such bullshit. You're a ridiculous buffoon.


You are butt hurt , i know , so you pretend and troll .

You really are a neophyte and a simpleton , and nothing i have ever read from you demonstrates otherwise ; i do not respect you .

You agree or issue short quips with a pretentious and obnoxious arrogance that you are too clever , but you are actually a coward fearful of presenting content that would make you vulnerable to piss ant critics such as yourself .

As stated , you are a critic and nothing more .


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Childish Debates About Simpleton Drivel "
> 
> * Discussions With A Loser Without Ambition **
> 
> ...




Hey, there's that 'fancy' format again! So cool! Tell us more about your "electives," dilettante douchebag.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 6, 2020)

*" Look Everyone Who Ever Wondered Which Degenerate Smears Shit On The Walls Of A Public Restroom "

* All Admire Anal Expulsive Poo Finger Unkotare Who Writes Fecal Wisdom On The Walls For Someone Else To Clean **


Unkotare said:


> Hey, there's that 'fancy' format again! So cool! Tell us more about your "electives," dilettante douchebag.


Yeah , i am doing my best to try to find at least one thread you have started , just to convince myself that you are not an entirely pathetic imbecile .

And thus by evidence , you continue to demonstrate dumbness with which you are regarded .






						Urban Dictionary: Unkotare
					

unkotare \ woon-ko-ta-re \ , noun; Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat.




					www.urbandictionary.com
				



_Japanese. Roughly translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat._


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2020)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Look Everyone Who Ever Wondered Which Degenerate Smears Shit On The Walls Of A Public Restroom "
> 
> * All Admire Anal Expulsive Poo Finger Unkotare Who Writes Fecal Wisdom On The Walls For Someone Else To Clean **
> 
> ...




Hey, there's that 'fancy' format again! So cool! Tell us more about your "electives," dilettante douchebag. 

Have fun with the threads, Wiki. Maybe you'll find some new topics to pretend you know anything about.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2020)

Enjoying those threads, Wiki?


----------



## daveman (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


LOL!  No rational person believes that.  You just flat-out lied, boy.


----------



## daveman (Nov 6, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > *" Owing Nothing To Others "
> ...


Yet you advocate Communism, which requires the destruction of the Constitution.   

Only a chickenshit hides behind the Constitution to seek its abolition.


----------



## verker (Nov 7, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Enjoying those threads, Wiki?



This threads are slender.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 7, 2020)

verker said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoying those threads, Wiki?
> ...


So is your English


----------



## Correll (Nov 7, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




Bullshit. I've met plenty of liberals in person. They are never like this. I used to wonder if assholes are more likely to go online, but more and more I realize, that you people are cowards. 


My point stands. Trump did not blame all the countries problems on Mexicans. YOu are filthy liar.


Doesn't  it seem odd to you, that you have to lie to defend your positions?


Kind of makes you think, doesn't it?


----------



## Correll (Nov 7, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...





And there is nothing about limiting illegal immigration from Mexico that shows such a belief or advocates selective breeding.


Your claim is bullshit. YOu are just insulting people to marginalize them and their ideas so that you do not have to defend your policy positions based on their actual merits.


BECAUSE YOU CAN'T.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 7, 2020)

Only to a Leftist is the desire to enforce EXISTING IMMIGRATION LAWS a "radical, right-wing" notion.

If they had any respect whatever for the Constitution, they would acknowledge that the existing immigration laws, by definition, manifest the will of the people, and if the will of the people were to change (e.g., to implement "Comprehensive Immigration Reform"), then that would have been done many years ago.  But the peoples' representatives in Congress - that is to say The People - don't want that.

So we are left with refusal by the Lefties and the Deep State to actually enforce the laws that are currently on the books.

And the icing on the cake is that Leftists in the Federal Court system have decreed that all of the benefits of citizenship must be given to illegals, and hence more than 60% of them are supported by various aspects of our Social Safety Net, not to mention our public education system.

Maybe that's our true revenge on the border jumpers: their kids have to go to our crappy public schools.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


People on this board are alleging Obama asked illegals to vote instead of the citizens attending his rally.


----------



## Correll (Nov 7, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Only to a Leftist is the desire to enforce EXISTING IMMIGRATION LAWS a "radical, right-wing" notion.
> 
> If they had any respect whatever for the Constitution, they would acknowledge that the existing immigration laws, by definition, manifest the will of the people, and if the will of the people were to change (e.g., to implement "Comprehensive Immigration Reform"), then that would have been done many years ago.  But the peoples' representatives in Congress - that is to say The People - don't want that.
> 
> ...




I


danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...




That has nothing to do with my post or this thread. I understand that you feel you have to say something, but that you cannot refute my point so that puts in you a bad postion.


But, I DON'T CARE. Address the topic or piss off.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Nov 7, 2020)

*" People Are Animals Too "

* When Direct Taxes Determe School Quality From Properties Both Rich And Poor **


DGS49 said:


> Maybe that's our true revenge on the border jumpers: their kids have to go to our crappy public schools.


The public schools attended in the us by children of illegal migrants are better than any lack of schooling they might have attended from whence they originated , which in no way makes it the responsibility of us peoples to surrogate their brood parasitism .


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Only to a Leftist is the desire to enforce EXISTING IMMIGRATION LAWS a "radical, right-wing" notion.
> ...


Only illegals don't care about express law.  Show us the express clause over the whole and entire concept of Immigration in our federal Constitution.


----------



## Correll (Nov 7, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...




I dismiss your sophist argument that immigration is not a function of government.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 7, 2020)

Correll said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nice try.  There is also no appeal to ignorance of the law that is expressed.


----------



## theHawk (Nov 7, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


Hitler blamed Mexicans?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 11, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.





22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.
> ...





22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > I have lived around Mexicans my entire adult life.   I have an entire Mexican wing of my own family.  For the most part they are the thieves, murderers, rapists and drug dealers that we were warned about.   Both rapists of people and animals.
> ...


Have you not payed attention to statistics?
Show us one predominantly brown community, city, state or nation that isn’t a disgusting crime ridden filthy shithole, show us the data...statistics that would compel good people to hope for a browner America.
My bet is; you’ll pretend you didn’t see this post.





						Home of the Los Angeles Police Department - LAPD Online
					

Consistent with our motto, “to protect and to serve”, The Los Angeles Police Department is committed to serving the community while protecting the rights of all persons.




					www.lapdonline.org


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Nov 11, 2020)

22orchards said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Illegal, moron, means they are in or have tried to get in the country by circumventing the law.  Now I realize that makes them adorable to you wackos but we have laws for a reason.  And if you are so enamored with hitler maybe that tells you something aabout the idiot you just elected.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Nov 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


Libbers are unbalanced whack jobs.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


Your link is not about all Mexicans.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2020)

jbrownson0831 said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > jbrownson0831 said:
> ...


Right wingers can't seem to obey express law either.  Yet, only the less fortunate are illegal according to the true witness bearing challenged right wing.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.




Mexicans are fucking Mexicans, not US citizens.  Fuck 'em when they illegally come to this country to import their poverty and crime.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2020)

jbrownson0831 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


Right wingers have nothing but false witness bearing Hoax.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2020)

Flash said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


They are refugees from your Big Government nanny-State, alleged wars on crime, drugs and terror; free market capitalism is just a Talking point for the right wing in socialism threads.


----------



## Flash (Nov 11, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



You are confused Moon Bat.  You don't understand wheat the word "Illegal" means, do you?

It use to be that the Negroes were the ones that committed most the crimes in the US.  However, they are being challenged by the goddamn Mexicans that Obama shithead let flood into the country.

Piss on them.  God bless Trump for greatly reducing the number that were flooding across the border.

We need to round up every damn Illegal in this country and send them back from wherever they came from.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2020)

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


You are the one more confused right wing Hoaxster.  Show us the express clause in our federal Constitution over the whole and entire concept of Immigration in our federal Constitution.  There is no appeal to ignorance of the law simply for right wing bigotry.


----------



## daveman (Nov 11, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


----------



## harmonica (Nov 11, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


....yours is one of the more idiotic OPs I've seen in a while--and I've seen many
..your OP reminds me of Dumb and Dumber
hitler and mexicans--HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## harmonica (Nov 11, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.
> ...


hahahahahaha
.....how come they don't work their ass off in MEXICO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????--their country must be a shithole if so many want to come here= they are shitheads


----------



## harmonica (Nov 11, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...


he's babbling shit--like all the leftists do -no links--no evidence


----------



## harmonica (Nov 11, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


yes--he does


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> ...--HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...



Shouldn't you be rocking back and forth in a dark room somewhere laughing maniacally to yourself?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 11, 2020)

the open borders people are racists


----------



## harmonica (Nov 11, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


you have something against jesus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## Gary Lee (Nov 13, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


   What makes me "scared" are the fools that aren't smart enough to see what this is must assuredly leading to.


----------



## Gary Lee (Nov 13, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> the open borders people are racists


Naw! Just no brained liberal fools.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 24, 2020)

Gary Lee said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...



Which is?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 24, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> the open borders people are racists


Who needs free trade, certainly not right wingers.  Capitalism, what is That sayeth the Right Wing.


----------



## 22lcidw (Nov 24, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > the open borders people are racists
> ...


I remember vividly when unions were stronger that democrats embraced Pax Americana. But you do not want that now. We played the games. The games do not work as advertised to the citizens and we need to come back home. Or there will not be one.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 24, 2020)

You have to convince the right wing first.


----------



## laferia52 (Nov 27, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.
> ...


Mexicans are welcome in the USA as long as they immigrate legally


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 27, 2020)

laferia52 said:


> Mexicans are welcome in the USA as long as they immigrate legally


The pursuit of Happiness doesn't have borders- or caveats of whom has to be pleased by whom-


----------



## laferia52 (Nov 28, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> laferia52 said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans are welcome in the USA as long as they immigrate legally
> ...


Sovereign countries do have laws and those laws must be respected.


----------



## Gdjjr (Nov 28, 2020)

laferia52 said:


> Sovereign countries do have laws and those laws must be respected.


Tell that to the Empty Suits in the District of Criminals who don't recognize sovereignty anywhere, especially at home- never mind abroad-


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2020)

laferia52 said:


> Gdjjr said:
> 
> 
> > laferia52 said:
> ...


Show us the express clause over Immigration in our federal Constitution.  We should have no illegal problem nor any illegal underclass.


----------



## Flash (Nov 28, 2020)

Flash said:


> 22orchards said:
> 
> 
> > i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.
> ...




Democrats thrive on poverty and crime.


----------



## laferia52 (Dec 1, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> laferia52 said:
> 
> 
> > Gdjjr said:
> ...


The Congress of the USA has passed laws that establishes how foreigners can immigrate to the USA. The USA like all the countries in the world have immigration laws. It is not immoral or racist to enforce immigration laws. The USA must determine how many immigrants can be allowed into our country and who is allowed to immigrate to the USA.We cannot allow thiefs, people who commit sexual crimes and the like,to immigrate to the USA. The USA cannot  allow people who cannot support themselves to immigrate to the USA either.


----------



## laferia52 (Dec 1, 2020)

Flash said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


----------



## laferia52 (Dec 1, 2020)

Flash said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > 22orchards said:
> ...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2020)

laferia52 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > laferia52 said:
> ...


There is no immigration clause in our federal Constitution, why do we have an illegal problem and an illegal underclass on a longitudinal basis?


----------



## Juicin (Dec 1, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.



I think pretending it's not a problem because it makes you feel queasy is pathetic


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 2, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up.


Thats a gross oversimplification

more mexicans are here illegally than any other group so they get more attention

 But no one is blaming them exclusively except when they get drunk and kill someone on the highway


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 2, 2020)

Rule of thumb, Republicans: If you aren't being called 'racist' by the New York Times, you're losing


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ...
> 
> But no one is blaming them exclusively except when they get drunk and kill someone on the highway



???

When someone is killed on the highway it makes sense to blame them exclusively?

???


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> When someone is killed on the highway it makes sense to blame them exclusively?


I’m thinking of the many mexican illegal aliens who get drunk and kill someone then run back to mexico

when that happens, as it often does, I dont blame the irish or the chinese who are here illegally


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > When someone is killed on the highway it makes sense to blame them exclusively?
> ...



Instead you blame every living Mexican person on earth?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Instead you blame every living Mexican person on earth


I blame illegal aliens from mexico and would deport every one of them if I could


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Instead you blame every living Mexican person on earth
> ...



Every one? The ones who were not involved in the drunken driving incident?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Every one? The ones who were not involved in the drunken driving incident?


Yes every illegal alien should be deported

no exceptions

thats the law and it should be enforced


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Every one? The ones who were not involved in the drunken driving incident?
> ...



Even better, they should be prevented from entering the country illegally. Does that mean everyone from Mexico is guilty of every drunk driving incident?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Even better, they should be prevented from entering the country illegally. Does that mean everyone from Mexico is guilty of every drunk driving incident?


preventing them from getting in was part of the plan for the wall

as for the rest, if mexicans  are here illegally they are not entitled to the benefit of the doubt


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ... if mexicans  are here illegally they are not entitled to the benefit of the doubt



Therefore you have no expectation of adhering to logic?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Therefore you have no expectation of adhering to logic?


The logic of not allowing illegal aliens to benefit or remain in America?

I adhere to that strongly


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Therefore you have no expectation of adhering to logic?
> ...



Do you really believe that logic doesn't apply to you?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Do you really believe that logic doesn't apply to you?


I am not an illegal alien


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really believe that logic doesn't apply to you?
> ...



So, you're not interested in any kind of rational discourse? Got it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> So, you're not interested in any kind of rational discourse? Got it.


So far you have not offered any

i made my position on illegal aliens clear and you have said nothing to prove me wrong


----------



## ESay (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > So, you're not interested in any kind of rational discourse? Got it.
> ...


If seems that the Mexicans are returning to the land which belonged to them some time ago. It is a sort of natural process. The tide is hardly can be reversed.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

ESay said:


> If seems that the Mexicans are returning to the land which belonged to them some time ago. It is a sort of natural process. The tide is hardly can be reversed.


What nonsense

America belongs to American citizens not foreigners


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.



No problem with legal immigrants, I have a problem with those that believe they have a right to be here illegally. Trump didn’t blame Mexicans, he blame illegal immigrants.


----------



## ESay (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > If seems that the Mexicans are returning to the land which belonged to them some time ago. It is a sort of natural process. The tide is hardly can be reversed.
> ...


Yes, and basically it doesn't matter who the land belonged to in the past. There are contemporary boundaries. 

But this fact doesn't stop the Mexicans from settling in the US territory. And pretty soon they can be the majority in some states.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

ESay said:


> But this fact doesn't stop the Mexicans from settling in the US territory. And pretty soon they can be the majority in some states.


liberals do not want to control immigration because of their totally irrational guilt complex

in their world America deserves to be a 2nd class nation


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > But this fact doesn't stop the Mexicans from settling in the US territory. And pretty soon they can be the majority in some states.
> ...


Liberals want a solution to our illegal problem and our illegal underclass; there is no immigration clause in our federal Constitution.  Why do right wingers create problems and then blame the Poor?


----------



## ESay (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > But this fact doesn't stop the Mexicans from settling in the US territory. And pretty soon they can be the majority in some states.
> ...


Well, liberals or greedy employers or one can choose someone else to blame. But they are now a significant part of the American economy and you cant just get rid of them. And they will be a growing political force and you will have to find a way how to deal with them in this regard.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2020)

ESay said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Our Constitution is clear.


----------



## ESay (Dec 5, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Legalize them all?


----------



## miketx (Dec 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> i think the fact that trump is blaming mexicans for all of the country's problems is kinda messed up. reminds me of hitler. pretty bad guy all around, but that's a thing that bugs me.


You're another media fed moron.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2020)

ESay said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


How will that solve the problem?  Our Constitution is clear.


----------



## ESay (Dec 5, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Frankly, I can say nothing in this regard (about the Constitution).


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> Why do right wingers create problems and then blame the Poor?


Some on the right such as the chamber of commerce and the GOP politicians they purchase are part of the problem

but so are bleeding hear liberals who just cant say no to brown people that they think will vote democrat


----------



## Juicey Omelette (Dec 5, 2020)

We got another one boys! Retard troll is retarded. Welcome to the board! Now fuck off!


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 5, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Why do right wingers create problems and then blame the Poor?
> ...


What is your free market capitalism solution?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 5, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> What is your free market capitalism solution?


Stop them at the border and deport the ones who are here already


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 5, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have lived around Mexicans my entire adult life.   I have an entire Mexican wing of my own family.  For the most part they are the thieves, murderers, rapists and drug dealers that we were warned about.   Both rapists of people and animals.


Christ where the hell do you live? Maybe you should think about moving.  If you are surrounded by thieves murderers and rapist.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 5, 2020)

22orchards said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


God knows that channel has made me cranky. That channel has a tendency to change my freaking plans alot!


----------



## laferia52 (Dec 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Whether illegal aliens have committed other crimes in the USA is irreverent. They are unlawfully and illegally in the USA and must be detained and deported. It does not matter where they come from,Mexico , asian countries or Europe.A single crime committed in the USA by an illegal alien is one crime too many because they should not be in the USA in the first place.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2020)

laferia52 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



You seem to want to answer for him, but you are not addressing the question. Don't waste time rehashing points not in dispute.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 8, 2020)

Gdjjr said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Mexicans are just fine on their side of the border.
> ...



Oh, they do it, but they're speaking Spanish so you can't understand them...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Dec 8, 2020)

laferia52 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



This is what we need:


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Does that mean everyone from Mexico is guilty of every drunk driving incident?


Dont try to play the race card with me

most of the illegals in this country are from mexico and central America 

and that's must how it is


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean everyone from Mexico is guilty of every drunk driving incident?
> ...



What race card?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ....
> 
> most of the illegals in this country are from mexico and central America
> ....



Does that mean everyone from Mexico is guilty of every drunk driving incident?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Does that mean everyone from Mexico is guilty of every drunk driving incident?


I have never said that

what you are doing now is called trolling


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean everyone from Mexico is guilty of every drunk driving incident?
> ...



I didn't say you had. I asked a question.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> I didn't say you had. I asked a question.


The question is so dumb I cant take it seriously


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say you had. I asked a question.
> ...



Afraid to answer. Got it. I suppose that's an answer in itself.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 8, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Afraid to answer.


The answer is obvious

my complsint is with mexicans who are in this country illegally


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Afraid to answer.
> ...



What happened to drunk drivers?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> What happened to drunk drivers?


I cant do much about legal residents who drive drunk except arrest them

But illegal aliens should not be in this country 

when they drive drunk and kill someone thats a crime that can be avoided


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to drunk drivers?
> ...


Better public transportation!


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 9, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> Better public transportation!


Yeah, a free bus ride back to mexico


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ....
> 
> But illegal aliens should not be in this country
> ...



That's true.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Better public transportation!
> ...


How about fixing the law so we have no illegal problem or any illegal underclass?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> .....
> 
> when they drive drunk and kill someone thats [sic] a crime that can be avoided



Your butchering of the English language is also a crime that could be avoided. 

When one illegal alien drives drunk are all illegal aliens guilty of drunk driving, or of being in the country illegally?


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 9, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> How about fixing the law so we have no illegal problem or any illegal underclass?


You mean throw Americans in jail


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> When one illegal alien drives drunk are all illegal aliens guilty of drunk driving, or of being in the country illegally?


They are certainly guilty of being in the country illegally

if we deport all illegal aliens American lives will be saved


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 9, 2020)

It is generally conceded that President Eisenhower's "Operation Wetback" (in which millions of illegals were physically deported to Mexico, en masse) cannot be duplicated today...for whatever reason(s).  It is also undeniable that large numbers of illegal workers are a "vital" part of our economy, and to deport them would not only be a humanitarian "problem," but would also harm our own economy, at least in the short term (until legal "guest workers" could be brought in to replace them).  Conversely, it is a statistical and financial fact that the majority of illegals are on some sort of government assistance - and that is not even counting the cost of educating their offspring in American public schools - and are a terrible drain on the resources of American taxpayers.

What to do?

Well, the only viable solution is to create a "*path to legality*" for those who, by whatever means, have become productive members of our society.  Set up a set of criteria for those productive illegals...employment, paying taxes, an absence of criminal history, not on welfare, and so on.  Then screen every illegal that we can locate to identify those who meet those criteria and those who don't.  The latter group will be deported, and the former will be given a new Government-issued ID card.  Call it a "Blue Card" or whatever.  That card signifies that the person is now legally in the country and can work, pay taxes, take advantage of programs that they are otherwise eligible for (e.g., in-state tuition at state schools, unemployment compensation, Social Security), BUT THEY CAN NEVER BECOME VOTING CITIZENS.  That is the price they pay for coming here illegally.  In fact, in my plan, they would have to sign a WAIVER of ever even applying for citizenship in order to get a Blue Card.

This plan addresses President Obama's complaint that these "good people" must live "in the shadows" because of their illegal status, but it also resolves the Republican objection to a takeover of Federal elections by a horde of 30 million New Democrat voters.

Why hasn't any politician thought of this?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > How about fixing the law so we have no illegal problem or any illegal underclass?
> ...


lol.  Having no solutions from right wingers is better than some solutions they may propose.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 9, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> lol. Having no solutions from right wingers is better than some solutions they may propose.


You did not explain yourself so I filled in the blanks for you


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > lol. Having no solutions from right wingers is better than some solutions they may propose.
> ...


We have a general welfare clause not a general badfare clause.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 9, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> It is generally conceded that President Eisenhower's "Operation Wetback" (in which millions of illegals were physically deported to Mexico, en masse) cannot be duplicated today...for whatever reason(s).  It is also undeniable that large numbers of illegal workers are a "vital" part of our economy, and to deport them would not only be a humanitarian "problem," but would also harm our own economy, at least in the short term (until legal "guest workers" could be brought in to replace them).  Conversely, it is a statistical and financial fact that the majority of illegals are on some sort of government assistance - and that is not even counting the cost of educating their offspring in American public schools - and are a terrible drain on the resources of American taxpayers.
> 
> What to do?
> 
> ...


I like your provision that the people getting amnesty can never vote

but I dont think democrats  would honor the deal even if it were constitutional

and without sealing the border we will have the same problem again 10-20 yesrs later

so its a good start but needs more work


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> ....
> 
> if we deport all illegal aliens American lives will be saved



If we prevent illegal crossing in the first place, even more will be saved.


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> If we prevent illegal crossing in the first place, even more will be saved.


I agree

 it libs fight against the wall or increased border patrol ability


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If we prevent illegal crossing in the first place, even more will be saved.
> ...



Well, go tell them libs about it!


----------



## Mac-7 (Dec 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Well, go tell them libs about it!


I do whenever this topic comes up


----------

